# M-Audio SP-2 Sustain Pedal sending CC119



## wsimpson (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought an M-Audio SP-2 sustain pedal from Amazon and found that it only sends CC119 instead of CC64. While I can use a MIDI transform to fix it, it is annoying. I have sent 2 support requests to M-Audio and they have basically ignored me. Sure, it was only $25 but it is annoying nonetheless.

Anyone experience this or have an idea how to get this fixed or replaced.


----------



## Illico (Apr 7, 2021)

How do you check that your SP-2 send a CC119 ? any DAW? any keyboard master ?


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 7, 2021)

The pedal you linked is a 1/4 inch output, meaning it is just a trigger. Whatever you plug it into is what is generating the MIDI signal. What are you plugging it into?


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 7, 2021)

I have the pedal connected to an M-Audio Venom keyboard and that keyboard is connected via MIDI to a PC running Cubase 11 Pro. I first noticed the sustain pedal was not working as expected and I used Vyzex Venom software on the PC that shipped with the M-Audio drivers to monitor the MIDI signals sent. I also used the MIDI Monitor MIDI Insert in Cubase that shows the same thing. I have considered it is entirely possible or likely that the keyboard is the root cause but I have not found any setting in the manual or online where that is a setting that can be changed.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 7, 2021)

I would reset the Venom to factory defaults and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Illico (Apr 7, 2021)

Your M-Audio Venom keyboard have two pedal inputs, sustain (1/4" TS) and expression (1/4" TRS) pedal inputs.
Be sure you use the *sustain *one.
On https://storage101.ord1.clouddrive.com/v1/MossoCloudFS_ad29221c-ac1c-4d51-bc49-56d483fb7e01/maudio_documentation/Venom%20User%20Guide_EN.pdf?temp_url_sig=ccbdfa9ca21ea8ed03d427f4e5c9d592d1a3d471&temp_url_expires=1617900207 (Doc)


> Sustain Pedal Connect an optional sustain pedal to this jack. This pedal is normally used for sustaining the sound you are playing without having to keep your hands on the keyboard. The Sustain pedal always sends MIDI data on MIDI CC 64.


On the *Global Editor* you can change the *Global Controls* settings, then change the CC for sustain pedal:


> Sustain Pedal CC Determines the MIDI controller number (0–131) of the Sustain pedal. The default setting is MIDI Controller 64 (Sustain), but it can be set to any MIDI controller number.


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 7, 2021)

Excellent ideas! If you attempt to edit Global settings on the keyboard itself, you won't go very far. Clicking the Edit button shows "Global" on the LCD and the knob turns from 1-16 and that's it. Not very helpful.

However, using the same Vyzex is slightly better. Opening that first and then pressing the Edit button changes the app UI to show what you can do with Global settings. For example, you can set the Expression pedal or Mod Wheel CCs, which is useful. The sustain pedal setting shows 64 as expected, but is grayed out so you cannot change it. I looked around to see if there was a way to unlock that the modify it but don't see anything.

Thanks for the ideas, I appreciate it. A hard reset is in order and will hopefully work. I just wonder if that works, how did it change in the first place?


----------



## Illico (Apr 7, 2021)

Sustain pedal was probably disabled. Two ideas:
1/ Check that Local Mode is set to Off


> *Local Mode* Determines whether or not the keyboard, Pitch Bend and Modulation Wheels, and Sustain and Expression Pedals control the internal synthesizer. When Local Mode is set to Off, Venom still sends MIDI data out the rear panel MIDI Out port and over USB, and the synthesizer can be controlled using MIDI data coming in the rear panel MIDI In port and over USB. You may want to disable Local Mode when using Venom with your computer and MIDI sequencing software, but be sure to enable Local Mode to use Venom as a standalone synthesizer.


or
2/ You could check on "Multi Program Editor", the "Control" tab, and check if sustain is enabled.


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 7, 2021)

So I got a hold of M-Audio support by phone and we tried a bunch of things to no avail. Hard and soft reset on the Venom, tried again to edit settings in the software - nothing was helping. I saw @Illico's post and gave that shot, still no change. Then I just started clicking on all the settings I could in the software, and lo and behold, some random thing I did reset the CC to 64. I best not touch nor move the thing as it works right now for now, until some random gremlin steps in and breaks it again.

So strange.


----------

